# Vientiane Visa run...Hotels? Activities?



## obyjuan (Sep 15, 2011)

Making a visa run this weekend to Vientiane. I am looking for a clean, safe, cheaper hotel. also,k Can you recommend some fun things to do on a Sunday? I will have the day free. Thank you.

Food recommendations? Beer bars? etc...


----------

